# ideas if anyone can help??



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey me again people.. ok well heres the thing ive got a few things ont he way for Mr Snuggles and my nan is the knitter in the family and making him a few jumpers... the thing is i cant knitt myself and dont have much time to learn...so i was woundering if anyone could help me im thinking of trying to make a few bits of clothing for him like getting a little sewing machine i thought i could make a few t-shirts for him? any ideas how i can get patterns for this? any other ideas on how to make things let me know thanks


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

At one time I was going to try to make Mr. Peepers some shirts and I never really finished them :roll: . What I did was I bought the patterns for the bigger dogs (I never found patterns for little dogs) and then I shrunk them down to Mr. Peepers size with my copier/printer. So I got it down to the right size but never sewed it! Come to think of it Mr. has really grown since then so it probably wouldn't have fit.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I think Boogaloo posted instructions....check the old threads! Good luck


----------



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

thanks i hope it works lol not very arty myself but its worth a try


----------

